# Outback On Cnn



## wrangler (Nov 12, 2013)

I was watching the manhunt on cnn in upstate New York. They showed an outback that the one fugitive put a bullet in. Don't know the model of outback.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I saw it too!


----------

